# Happy Shrimp!



## iris600 (Feb 12, 2004)

I am so excited. I had put my female CR with eggs in my guppy fry tank, this morning I thought one of the fry was swimming strangely.... but it was a baby CR shrimp! I counted about ten before I had to leave. So exciting! So tiny!


----------



## Simpte 27 (Jul 16, 2004)

It is a happy day! I found 2 shrimp in my tank today! Looks like a male and female full grown! Don't know where they were hiding but there they were!


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Congrats Iris! Isn't it exciting to find a pleasant surprise like that?


----------



## shalu (Oct 1, 2004)

is your CR shrimp "crystal red" or "cherry red"? Hard to tell from the acronym


----------



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

Congrats Iris! Keep an eye on those guppies, they very well might think the shrimp a snack.


----------



## iris600 (Feb 12, 2004)

The guppies are only two days old, and about the same size as the baby Cherry Red shrimp, so I don't think anyone will be eating each other anytime soon. It's my fry tank. In fact, I originally thought the baby CR flitting around was a guppy fry swimming erratically. It is exciting, spring has sprung and even the tanks are feeling it!
I have cherry reds, I would love to get my hands on some crystal reds, but it's cost prohibitive right now, and there aren't any near me.


----------

